# Central New York



## Chevy05 (Apr 22, 2005)

Im just starting in the bussiness, Dont want to be a lowballer!
Could somebody in the area give me an estimate of what you charge?
You can email me at [email protected] or PM me

Thanks for any help!! 
Ryan:waving:


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

$125 HR up to $200 HR if your fast


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2005)

Chevy05 said:


> Im just starting in the bussiness, Dont want to be a lowballer!
> Could somebody in the area give me an estimate of what you charge?
> You can email me at [email protected] or PM me
> 
> ...


call around competitors and get a quote.


----------

